# Fletched up a few arrows...



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

Well fletch up a few arrows last weekend, weight them up and started shooting.

Most of them shot to the best of my ability. 

But I got one wayward arrow. It was shooting a little higher than the rest. I put a small mark on it and turned the knock. After about three round the same arrow stuck out shooting to the right...Looked it all over, check the fletching...looks good...check the weight...about 3 grains lighter than the rest......give it a spin on the spinner, and it looks to be straight...

You ever get a arrow that refuses to group with the rest?

What did you do with it??


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Did you powder test those arrows? Some slight contact will not show up on the fletching without powder. Just a thought.


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

I am using a spring steel rest, so it's kind of easy to align the fletching not to hit.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The three grains won't matter one bit...not even at 90meters:wink:

Keep turning the nock until you find the sweet spot. 

What kind of arrows are they?


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> What kind of arrows are they?


:happy1:epsi:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

GATOR-EYE said:


> I am using a spring steel rest, so it's kind of easy to align the fletching not to hit.


Unless you verfiy with spray powder you don't know. That is my *FIRST* step on any new bow or arrow/rest set-up.


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

Fatboy 400 
30 inches
150 grain tip

How close on weight to do try to get your arrows?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Unless you verfiy with spray powder you don't know. That is my *FIRST* step on any new bow or arrow/rest set-up.


I am not spraying that stuff on my purty arrows

I did it one time...didn't need to but I about choked to death on that crap.ukey: and it took forever to get it off.

It isn't difficult to eyeball clearance....if I can do it on my itty bitty outdoor arrows...there shouldn't be a problem with the big fat ones indoors.:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am not spraying that stuff on my purty arrows
> 
> I did it one time...didn't need to but I about choked to death on that crap.ukey: and it took forever to get it off.
> 
> It isn't difficult to eyeball clearance....if I can do it on my itty bitty outdoor arrows...there shouldn't be a problem with the big fat ones indoors.:wink:


I agree, them arrows are purty, but they will survive a little spraying. :wink:

I use Walgreens Foot Powder Spray. The smell isn't offensive and it wipes off cleanly.

I thought I had my 2613's set OK until I powder tested them... It required a little twist of the nock for them to clear completely on my Tuner rest. It's such a simple test and it checks-off one important item from the setup/tuning list. :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> I agree, them arrows are purty, but they will survive a little spraying. :wink:
> 
> I use Walgreens Foot Powder Spray. The smell isn't offensive and it wipes off cleanly.
> 
> I thought I had my 2613's set OK until I powder tested them... It required a little twist of the nock for them to clear completely on my Tuner rest. It's such a simple test and it checks-off one important item from the setup/tuning list. :tongue:


But I don't have a problem getting clearance without spraying...so why would I spray them :noidea: I don't freak out about all the stuff most of you do:wink:


----------



## cetorP (Nov 7, 2003)

GATOR-EYE said:


> Well fletch up a few arrows last weekend, weight them up and started shooting.
> 
> Most of them shot to the best of my ability.
> 
> ...



If turning the nock does not do it- I replace the nock altogether. That has fixed a lot of probs for me in past. All else fails, put that arrow in time out until it wants to behave properly.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> But I don't have a problem getting clearance without spraying...so why would I spray them :noidea: I don't freak out about all the stuff most of you do:wink:


You assume and don't check? Oh well.  I guess that's the engineer side of me coming through.  I don't assume ANYTHING. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> You assume and don't check? Oh well.  I guess that's the engineer side of me coming through.  I don't assume ANYTHING. :wink:


No I don't assume....I know how to do it with out the spray...it ain't that tough to get a Hippo or larger shaft to clear a tuner blade clean. If my little arrows are touching at 60yds.....I assume that will do as well:wink:


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

> If turning the nock does not do it- I replace the nock altogether. That has fixed a lot of probs for me in past. All else fails, put that arrow in time out until it wants to behave properly.


Exactly. Also don't forget to shoot the misbehavin' arrow at a different spot several times just to make sure its not, heaven forbid , something you're doing in your form when shooting at a particular spot.

And if all of the above fail, you've still got yourself a good practice arrow, kick stand arrow, tomato vine holder, or any one of a number of other uses. 

>>------->


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

If I have one flyer (everytime) it gets benched...


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

CHPro said:


> Exactly. Also don't forget to shoot the misbehavin' arrow at a different spot several times just to make sure its not, heaven forbid , something you're doing in your form when shooting at a particular spot.
> 
> >>------->



This reminds me and I will start a thread regarding this so I do not hijack this thread unless I just did...:wink:


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

Took the flier and tried turning the knock some more. --didn't work

Put a new knock on and VOLA---problem solved....go figure???

Wonder what was up with that knock???it looked like the others???? I guess I'll never know??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GATOR-EYE said:


> Took the flier and tried turning the knock some more. --didn't work
> 
> Put a new knock on and VOLA---problem solved....go figure???
> 
> Wonder what was up with that knock???it looked like the others???? I guess I'll never know??


Now throw it away before you forget and have the same problem again :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

GATOR-EYE said:


> Took the flier and tried turning the knock some more. --didn't work
> 
> Put a new knock on and VOLA---problem solved....go figure???
> 
> Wonder what was up with that knock???it looked like the others???? I guess I'll never know??


The nock might be slightly crooked or have some other defect that the eye cannot detect. If you had placed the arrow in a straightener, spun it and observed the nock spin you might have seen some wobble. Like *Hornet* said, throw it away.


----------

